# Seat covers?



## E_T (Aug 5, 2016)

Can anyone recommend some nice ones? I'm thinking leather, but the fake leather would probably be fine, too. I have the cloth seats, and they're OK, but I'm used to smooth seats where I can slide in and out easier.


----------



## stlblues1967 (Aug 9, 2016)

Amazon. Cheapest place.


----------



## E_T (Aug 5, 2016)

stlblues1967 said:


> Amazon. Cheapest place.


Any recommended brands?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/11-C..._4&btsid=03e36fce-9fe8-4ea0-aee0-d994c9be1ce7

I ordered similar ones to these in the beige for my 2006 Nissan X trail. Required some patience to receive as Canada Post messed up delivery. Have had them installed for over 11 months now, and they are great in terms of fit, form and function. The PU Leather is high quality, and comfortable. Great in winter and they do not get too hot in summer. Easy to wipe down, dog hairs don't stick, maintained both the split folding feature of the back seat and the ski pass through the rear center armrest, and they also provided a cover for the front center armrest. They even add a bit of padding to the seats, and are safe to use with side air bags. They have access to a data base that covers most Nissan models so typically they have all the dimensions needed. 
Straightforward to install yourself, and came with the clips needed. For the money these cannot be matched unless you are willing to spend 5 to 10 times the amount.


----------



## E_T (Aug 5, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/11-C..._4&btsid=03e36fce-9fe8-4ea0-aee0-d994c9be1ce7
> 
> I ordered similar ones to these in the beige for my 2006 Nissan X trail. Required some patience to receive as Canada Post messed up delivery. Have had them installed for over 11 months now, and they are great in terms of fit, form and function. The PU Leather is high quality, and comfortable. Great in winter and they do not get too hot in summer. Easy to wipe down, dog hairs don't stick, maintained both the split folding feature of the back seat and the ski pass through the rear center armrest, and they also provided a cover for the front center armrest. They even add a bit of padding to the seats, and are safe to use with side air bags. They have access to a data base that covers most Nissan models so typically they have all the dimensions needed.
> Straightforward to install yourself, and came with the clips needed. For the money these cannot be matched unless you are willing to spend 5 to 10 times the amount.


I'll check 'em out. Thanks for the tip!


----------

